
Ask HN: How do you procure data for software tests? - spIrr
I am building a product in the procurement space, and would like good data to test this with – e.g., purchase orders and invoices that have some erroneous entries, invoices that don&#x27;t match purchase orders etc. What are the options I could use to generate this dataset?<p>Also, I want to probably use data to demo the solution to prospects, and I&#x27;d like to have this datasets generated specifically for each demo (i.e., if a customer only deals with services, there is no need to show him demo data that has inventory movements in it, really).<p>Any opinions appreciated!
======
fenici
The project I'm currently working on uses SQL database replication from
production to populate data into the UAT and SIT environments.

